# Common Brothers, Captain Bernard Spence



## Joey1990 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi,

I'm New to this site and Just had a thought if any of the Common Bros crew remember Bernard Spence. He's My Grandad who unfortunately I never got to meet as he died after a short illness before I was Born. Would be great to hear anything about him or stories if anyone remebers him! 

Thanks

Joey.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Joey and welcome to SN. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## CaptRobert (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi I sailed with your grand father on the MV Aribiyah in 1970.It was a 210000ton tanker registered in Kuwait and was owned KOTC Kuwait OIL Tanker Company, 1 spent 6 months on it . It was the last tanker I every sailed on. Having only been one another one before that. I was 18 years old at the time. Wait your reply to give more I formation,


----------

